# Beim emergen werden falsche Parameter übergeben. [gelöst]

## Klaus Meier

Siehe dazu auch meinen Thread über den gcc-3.3.6. Es war ja nichts am gcc falsch, der ist ja so schon seit Monaten im portage, sondern an einem Programm, welches daran beteiligt ist, die Parameter zusammenzustellen, mit denen die Anwendungen aufgerufen werden und welches in den letzten Wochen geändert wurde. Dazu ist mir gestern noch ein ebuild aufgefallen: media-libs/libmp4v2-1.5.0.1. Es passiert folgendes:

```
checking for nasm... true

checking nasm version...... nasm: error: unrecognised option `-r'

nasm: error: no input file specified

type `nasm -h' for help

util/testnasm.sh: line 8: test: =: unary operator expected
```

Sieht nach genau dem gleichen Problem wie beim gcc aus.

Die Problematik sind ja gar nicht mal die ebuilds, welche nicht durchgehen, da fällt es einem ja auf, sondern die, welche durchgehen, aber falsche Ergebnisse erzeugen. Habe vor einer Woche Gentoo neu installiert und es ist einiges seltsam, obwohl ich alle Konfigurationsdateien gespeichert und zurückkopiert habe. Z.B. bekomme ich lirc nicht ans laufen, es scheint kein Device da zu sein. Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Fri Dec 07, 2007 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Konntest Du schon klären, um welches Programm es sich handelt, und welche Version betroffen ist?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Konntest Du schon klären, um welches Programm es sich handelt, und welche Version betroffen ist?

 Natürlich nicht, sonst hätte ich es reingeschrieben. Vor allem, es muß ja nicht auf emerge beschränkt sein. Wenn ich daran denke, ich möchte ein rm -rv /lib/modules machen und es wird stattdessen rm -rv /lib /modules ausgeführt.

----------

## Necoro

Also ich konnte das Problem mit obigem Paket nicht nachvollziehen:  *Quote:*   

> checking for nasm... true
> 
> checking nasm version...... valid
> 
> checking for nasm... /usr/bin/nasm

 

Zu was zeigt denn /bin/sh ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Also ich konnte das Problem mit obigem Paket nicht nachvollziehen:  *Quote:*   checking for nasm... true
> 
> checking nasm version...... valid
> 
> checking for nasm... /usr/bin/nasm 
> ...

 

Na ist doch klar, oder hast du dein System in den letzten drei Tagen neu aufgesetzt? Ich hab jetzt in der letzten Woche drei Neuinstallationen hinter mir und bin mir inzwischen absolut sicher, dass ich da nichts falsch gemacht habe. Und den Fehler mit dem gcc-3.3.6 haben außer mir noch einige andere.

Bei meinem alten System ging ja auch noch alles, nur nach der Neuinstallation spinnt vieles.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Klaus

 *Quote:*   

> Z.B. bekomme ich lirc nicht ans laufen, es scheint kein Device da zu sein.

 

bei lirc hat sich bei einem versionswechsel etwas geändert,

es muß nun in der Datei /etc/conf.d/lircd nicht mehr lirc/0 heißen sondern lirc0

Kann es zZ nicht ganz genau beschreiben, da ich nicht zuhause bin, zZ am win,Rechner sitze.

MfG  josef.95

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo Klaus
> 
>  *Quote:*   Z.B. bekomme ich lirc nicht ans laufen, es scheint kein Device da zu sein. 
> 
> bei lirc hat sich bei einem versionswechsel etwas geändert,
> ...

 Das hatte ich schon bei meiner ersten Installation. Es ging bei mir auch erst, nachdem ich es auf lirc0 geändert habe, hat mich drei Tage gebraucht, das zu finden. Aber jetzt geht es mit beidem nicht. Wie gesagt, neu installiert und die Konfigurationsdateien vom Tag zuvor wieder drüberkopiert.

----------

## Necoro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bei meinem alten System ging ja auch noch alles, nur nach der Neuinstallation spinnt vieles.

 

GUI-Installer *duck* ^^ ? ... also wenn es an Gentoo an sich liegt würde es ja bedeuten, dass sie eine größere Änderung an einem Paket gemacht haben ohne einen Revision-/Versionbump zu machen. Das halte ich ehrlich gesagt für relativ unwahrscheinlich. Und sollte es einen Bump gegeben haben, wären ja auch andere Systeme betroffen.

Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass vllt der StageX-Tarball kaputt ist. Schon mal 2006.1 anstatt 2007.0 probiert (vorausgesetzt man bekommt das 06er überhaupt noch)

----------

## Anarcho

Fährst du vielleicht ~x86 bzw. ~amd64? Dann sollte sowas zwar trotzdem nicht vorkommen, aber es gibt beim Testing Zweig auch keine Garantie das es läuft.

----------

## manuels

mal ein revdep-rebuild gestartet?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Bei meinem alten System ging ja auch noch alles, nur nach der Neuinstallation spinnt vieles. 
> 
> GUI-Installer *duck* ^^ ? ... also wenn es an Gentoo an sich liegt würde es ja bedeuten, dass sie eine größere Änderung an einem Paket gemacht haben ohne einen Revision-/Versionbump zu machen. Das halte ich ehrlich gesagt für relativ unwahrscheinlich. Und sollte es einen Bump gegeben haben, wären ja auch andere Systeme betroffen.
> 
> Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass vllt der StageX-Tarball kaputt ist. Schon mal 2006.1 anstatt 2007.0 probiert (vorausgesetzt man bekommt das 06er überhaupt noch)

 Also bevor ich den GUI-Installer nehme, wechsele ich lieber zu Suse. Hm, kaum vorstellbar, dass ein Stage-Archiv kaputt geht, besonders, weil ich aus diesem Archiv schon einige Male installiert habe.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Fährst du vielleicht ~x86 bzw. ~amd64? Dann sollte sowas zwar trotzdem nicht vorkommen, aber es gibt beim Testing Zweig auch keine Garantie das es läuft.

 Ja, ich benutze ~x86. Aber es muß ja auch irgendwo ein Fehler stecken, und der sollte gefunden werden. So eine Aussage wie, dann nimm doch was anderes hilft Gentoo auch nicht weiter. Der Fehler sollte doch lokalisiert werden, bevor das Paket ins Stable kommt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *manuels wrote:*   

> mal ein revdep-rebuild gestartet?

 Ich hab alles durch, bis hin zu drei Neuinstallationen. Nur bevor die dreier Lib nicht durch war, meckerte revdep-rebuild immer, ich sollte doch ein emerge -uDN world machen, grins....

----------

## johnnyboyro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Siehe dazu auch meinen Thread über den gcc-3.3.6. Es war ja nichts am gcc falsch, der ist ja so schon seit Monaten im portage, sondern an einem Programm, welches daran beteiligt ist, die Parameter zusammenzustellen, mit denen die Anwendungen aufgerufen werden und welches in den letzten Wochen geändert wurde. Dazu ist mir gestern noch ein ebuild aufgefallen: media-libs/libmp4v2-1.5.0.1. Es passiert folgendes:
> 
> ```
> checking for nasm... true
> 
> ...

 

I'm sorry but I do not speak German, I only understand what babelfish is able to translate from what are you saying here. 

I've reached on this while by searching for a solution to install libmp4v2, while having the same problem you wrote above.

Finally, I did found out that, indeed, it is not necessarily a problem of the libmp4v2, but in combination with the nasm package. Recently, the nasm version bumped from 0.98.39-r3 to 2.00!... and it seems that there are a loooot of changes made in between this versions. One of them is related to the command used to get the version of the nasm application, which used to be "nasm -r" in 0.98, and it is "nasm -v" in 2.00. That's why the util/testnasm.sh goes crazy... This is a easy one to fix, but even passing this point, it seems that, having the nasm-2.00 installed, the libmp4v2 does not compile. 

I did downgrade the nasm dependency back to 0.98.xx, and everything works fine ...

----------

## Necoro

 *johnnyboyro wrote:*   

> I did downgrade the nasm dependency back to 0.98.xx, and everything works fine ...

 

So no mysterious "someone broke gentoo" bug, but simply some wrong configure script (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200858) ...   :Cool: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, die Sache mit dem nasm habe ich inzwischen auch selber hinbekommen. Ist halt nur seltsam, wenn bei mehreren Sachen falsche Parameter übergeben werden.

Na dann mal sehen, wie ich den Rest hinbekomme. So wie es aussieht, hakt dbus gewaltig. Es geht weder lirc noch bluetooth. Ist gerade sehr viel auf einmal, was nicht geht. Na dann jetzt erst mal ein Update und dann ein emerge -e world. So, inzwischen läuft wieder alles, ist halt sehr nervig, wenn einige Fehler bei der Installation zusammen kommen. Bin erst mal wieder happy.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Bei meinem alten System ging ja auch noch alles, nur nach der Neuinstallation spinnt vieles. 
> 
> GUI-Installer *duck* ^^ ? ... also wenn es an Gentoo an sich liegt würde es ja bedeuten, dass sie eine größere Änderung an einem Paket gemacht haben ohne einen Revision-/Versionbump zu machen. Das halte ich ehrlich gesagt für relativ unwahrscheinlich. Und sollte es einen Bump gegeben haben, wären ja auch andere Systeme betroffen.
> 
> Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass vllt der StageX-Tarball kaputt ist. Schon mal 2006.1 anstatt 2007.0 probiert (vorausgesetzt man bekommt das 06er überhaupt noch)

 Kannst dich noch an die Sache mit den bdeps erinnern? Genau da lag das Problem. Ein emerge -uDN world aktualisiert nasm-0.98 nicht. Ein emerge -e world, welches ich gemacht habe, um nach der Neuinstallation alles mit dem aktuellen gcc zu übersetzen, schon. Deshalb das, letzte Woche ging noch alles und nach der Neuinstallation nicht mehr.

----------

